
Hong Kong media mogul Jimmy Lai arrested on suspicion of foreign collusion - gscott
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-crime/article/3096679/hong-kong-national-security-law-media-mogul-jimmy-lai
======
actuator
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24105311)

------
rootsudo
Beter title, other one underpins how serious this is.

"Owner of NewsPaper arrested under HK NSL"

